# Fave sarky comebacks to rude bwing comments!



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey all

I'd really like to know what ur fave snarky comebacks are to rude or stupid comments people make your bwing...?

So I'll start w/ mine...becos i pretty much exclusively wear ds on my back I get ALOT of crazy looks and comments from ignorant and random people everywhere on a fairly regular basis (though i also get an equal number of delightful, sweet comments as well...)

NE way...Ive come up with a formulated reply...or some variation thereof...

Normally i'll say..."mamas have been wearing their babies like this since the dawn of humanity and being that humanity is still around...it obviously isnt that harmful."

On a funny note, yesterday I was walking from my apt to dh's office on campus and these 3 teen girls were walking really slow down the block, taking up the entire sidewalk and i was in a bit o' rush...n was like, scuse me...n the one girl in the group, said quite audibly..."Oh doesnt she think she's all good n stuff becos shes got a baby on her back...how stupid is that!".

LOL...sure its stupid...esp when ur walking to JS lugging a 1yr old in ur arms and ur textbooks in the other. (I live across from a big HS so I see these girls doing this alla the time-makes me wanna run out and give out slings!)

Umm Ibrahim


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

I really got tired of people asking me if my children could breathe in the sling when they were newborns.

My answer always shuts them up: "It's OK, I know CPR."


----------



## Gracefulmom (Apr 25, 2002)

It's funny... strangers always smile or comment about how sweet/cute/happy dd looks. _People I know_







: have commented that:

-She can't breathe. (That one was 3 months ago, and she's still fine.)
-She's too confined.
-It (my wrap) looks too complicated. (Same person told me the Baby Bjorn that was _killing_ my neck looked nice and easy. I'm still







: every time I try to figure out the BB!)
-She's outgrowing the hotsling. This was when she was 6 weeks old!! Nope, just time for a new way to use it!
-She looks uncomfortable.

And I think the friends who gave me their Nojo ring sling and Baby Bjorn were a little offended that I also bought a hotsling and a wrap. But I'm planning to wear dd for several years... and I don't see either the Nojo or the BB going the distance for us.

And my comebacks? I just keep wearing her... and I'm trying to get really comfortable with using the wrap, so I don't make babywearing look bad!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarenEMT* 
I really got tired of people asking me if my children could breathe in the sling when they were newborns.

My answer always shuts them up: "It's OK, I know CPR."

















Good one!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I always just reaspond with "She loves it! And look! I've got my hands free! Pretty neat, huh?"


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I havent had any rude coments,I did have why would you want to have her hanging all over you all day? as her baby sat in a bucket.

I said Look at her why would I not want to.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I had this lady say to me. ok how the hell do you use that thing? (ring sling) so I show her and the next thing you know I have 5 people watching. 3 bought them.


----------



## MomtoEd (Apr 13, 2007)

I've actually never had anyone make a rude comment about babywearing to me! I guess I'm just lucky!


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I said Look at her why would I not want to.

I like this


----------



## Socks! (Dec 25, 2005)

My uncle can be quite offensive (to some), but I still lol when I think about his comeback to some old ladies who were wondering, if his DS was suffocating.

This was in the late 80's in Germany, BTW

Old ladies: "Oh! Look at that! Aren't you worried about him *suffocating* in _there_???"

Uncle: "Oh, that's OK, we'll just make another one!"

Just imagining the look on the ladies faces, makes me









In my uncles defense. they had been having a rough day with everybody asking stupid questions and their DS being really high needs. My uncle had just had it, understandably.


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

I had a worker at a store say to DS who was in a RS "tell your mommy that you want to move your feet"

I looked at her and said " I don't come here and tell you how to do your job please don't tell me how do do mine!"


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

it's just shocking to me that people still make rude comments. the most natural way to nurture a baby is under such scrutiny.

sometimes I say, "oh, celebrities are slinging their babies and that's why I'm doing it." I assume they get the sarcasm.

I'm living in NYC right now. It's shocking how rare I see another babywearing parent, considering it's the most efficient to get on the subway and maneuver around the narrow store aisles. I've been the only odd ball in my neighborhood. But recently, I've notice more and more moms carrying their babies / toddlers in their hand. That's rewarding. I like to think I had something to do with it. I'm just waiting for someone to ask me about all the different carriers I've been seen with.

I think our comebacks are slowly educating others.

Love that uncle's comment!!! It's hilarious!

I'm wondering if mamas out there are experiencing more criticism as their babies get into the toddler years?


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Wearing my niece in a mei tai once someone I used to work with said it looked like "she's being held hostage in there!" I just said that my niece would definately let me know if she didn't like it! (She hated the sling and it was pretty obvious!)


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I havent had any rude coments,I did have why would you want to have her hanging all over you all day? as her baby sat in a bucket.

I said Look at her why would I not want to.

I use that one sometimes. I have also used it after hearing "how many more kids are you planning on having?!?" (I say something like "I don't know, they just keep coming out so cute.")


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nova22* 
I use that one sometimes. I have also used it after hearing "how many more kids are you planning on having?!?" (I say something like "I don't know, they just keep coming out so cute.")









I like that one!

I've had nothing but positive responses about it. It's been a few years, though, so we'll see what happens when this next one comes around!


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

I suppose my favorite response is "I do this so you can't touch her."

"Why did you put her in that?"
I do this so you can't touch her.

"Isn't she suffocating?"
I do this so you can't touch her.

"She looks uncomfortable."
I do this so you can't touch her.

"You should let her walk."
I do this so you can't touch her.


----------



## kittykorat (Jun 19, 2006)

I have gotten lots of comments if he is on my back. I've had people follow me around when DS was in the wrap on my back. saying "he doesn't look comfortable there"
I always just say "if he was uncomfortable he would let me know"

When I wear him in the sling I always get positive comments... ?? weird.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I had dd in my wrap in walmart w/her arms inside so that she wouldn't be grabbing stuff off shelves and some creepy old lady came over and said to dd "you want your arms out, don't you" and proceeded to pull that part of the wrap off her arms! I was completely flabberghasted that she would TOUCH the wrap, let alone move parts so that my daughter could have fallen out! I think I mumbled something about putting it that way for a reason... but I was speechless.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

In general, I only get questions about how comfortable or easy it is. But yeah, to the few who ask "Is that safe" I just tell them that I'm using a traditional Asian carrier, and they're very secure. To the few who ask if it's comfortable for the baby, I just tell them "he prefers to nap on my back, if that tells you anything."

Most of the time, though, the question is "How do you get him in that thing?".....which usually results in me unwrapping the wrap or MT & showing how I get him in & wrapped up. Good thing I have a good-natured little tyke who only protests when he thinks I'm going to make him get down. So he'll holler while I'm untying and taking him off, but the second he's back up on my back, he's all smiles and shifting himself into a nice comfy position


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

Favorite snarky reply for anything:

Pause, tilt your head, look at them curiously and ask, "Who are you?"


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregongirlie* 
Favorite snarky reply for anything:

Pause, tilt your head, look at them curiously and ask, "Who are you?"


OHHH MY GOODNESS! I LOVE THAT! I'm going to add that to my rep!!!!!!
Thats rocking awesome...!!!!...!!!!!









I live in a crazy busy urban neighboorhood as well and I just couldnt imagine nor fathom using my stroller around here...once me and a friend who has a tank of a stroller went for a walk...poor girl...I dont think in "stroller terms" so I was jaywalking left and right, basically not walking how you would if you had a stroller...im also a quick walker and and I donno...i just dont think in stroller terms...I felt so bad for her becos id cross and then id realise she was on the ther side trying to put her stroller off the sidewalk and cross...it was a riot. We went into a crowded cafe and got a seat up a few stairs and i wernt up and sat down assuming she was beside me, then I looke daround and realised she was still trying to navigate her tank through the scores of people millin around ordering a latte. Really im not a bad friend...i just dont use a stroller and so dont think in stroller terms. I cant imagine how mamas in urban areas, like here...use a stroller. id be beyond frustrated.

FYI...I also live by 2 major, internationally known Universities and 2 smaller ones and so there r alot of foreign students and I love the curious looks and smiles I get from the students who r from BWing countries like Korea or Senegal or Ecuador...etc etc etc

But im def going to add the "umm...who r you?" snarky comeback to my rep!

Umm Ibrahim


----------



## jbpoetmom (Feb 26, 2007)

These are all great - I'm so ready for any negative comment that comes my way! Mostly I've had positive ones . . . BUT with the BH MT a cashier asked:

"Is that secure?" I wanted to say, um, no, he could fall you on his head at any moment . . . why? But I simply said, "Of course!"

Another mom said, "Haven't you heard of a Baby Bjorn?" I said, "Yes, and I also heard they found out they're not healthy on baby's spines!"

She replied, "Well I think they should at least change the name!" I think she was thinking of the mixed drink!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I think I may have made a slinging mama think I was disapproving of slinging yesterday!







I was outside Trader Joe's and heard this really loud, grating laugh, so I turned and looked at her (with a slightly annoyed expression on my face -- I know, unnecessary, but I was already having a bad day and for some reason that particular noise just hurt my tender nerves), saw the sling, and thought, "Great, now she's going to go post on a message board that some mean woman outside TJ's glared at her for using a sling!









I always read how slinging mamas feel like they stand out, but I live in a very conservative, Republican-hotbed-type place, and I see mamas using slings all the time! I've never seen or heard anyone say anything disparaging about them, but I plan to use one with my next (I used the BB with my first), so I guess I'll get to experience the intolerance firsthand in a couple of years.


----------



## sapphos (Nov 9, 2006)

I've gotten mostly postive comments and some questions that would make sense I suppose if I didn't know about babywearing. i take teh opportunity to educate people about the benefits of babywearing - our dd traveled 14 hours by plane from Argentina to the States at 2 months in her ring sling and was a trooper.


----------



## mlleoiseau (Jun 28, 2005)

I've not gotten very many negative comments about babywearing. One time, though, I was with my friend in a plus size store in the mall. I was wearing dd. There was another lady shopping who had a child in a stroller who made some negative comment about wearing dd. I just spouted off something like, "I love burning the extra calories by wearing her." Not a very nice reply considering the other lady was overweight and I was not (at the time). I didn't say it to be mean; it was just the first thing I thought of.


----------



## naturemama1 (Apr 30, 2007)

One of my favorite babywearing-advocacy shirts:

http://www.cafepress.com/thebabywearer/261851


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i was with my bestfriend outside her dc's school stroller after stroller brought the jk/sk kids the teacher walked up to me in a sling ds facing out and asked if i have a whole baby in there (wtf) and if my ds is comfortable? i was like not i left his legs at home yes it is a whole baby he is cross leged and i lifted up his butt and showed her later on it hit me what if he was born without legs that would of killed me
i was in a small crowded store sales lady asked wouldnt it be easyer to put him in a stroller i said NO then how would i get in here to shop? she was just







:
the one i use the most is i have 2 hands free and see he wont drop and i dont have to drag a stroller around


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlleoiseau* 
I've not gotten very many negative comments about babywearing. One time, though, I was with my friend in a plus size store in the mall. I was wearing dd. There was another lady shopping who had a child in a stroller who made some negative comment about wearing dd. I just spouted off something like, "I love burning the extra calories by wearing her." Not a very nice reply considering the other lady was overweight and I was not (at the time). I didn't say it to be mean; it was just the first thing I thought of.

it may have been a little mean, but if she had kept her comments to herself it wouldn't have happened.

People in Japan wear their babies all the time, they sell slings in all the maternity sections of clothing stores. It's really cool, I think it has encouraged a lot of military moms, who otherwise wouldn't have, to wear their babies!


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have two:

Do I KNOW you?
and
I guess it's a good thing I don't care! Whichever suits the situation better. But of course, I'm grumpy anyway.


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

What I don't understand is why anyone cares enough to say anything. Why would anyone ever have a problem with babywearing?


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clarinet* 
I suppose my favorite response is "I do this so you can't touch her."

"Why did you put her in that?"
I do this so you can't touch her.

"Isn't she suffocating?"
I do this so you can't touch her.

"She looks uncomfortable."
I do this so you can't touch her.

"You should let her walk."
I do this so you can't touch her.

That is the best. I am definitely going to say this next time. It is those same people with rude comments that also feel entitled to touch the baby. Perfect comment, just perfect!


----------



## malyita (Feb 16, 2007)

I wear dd in a wrap any time I'm going somewhere I'll need a cart or a stroller would be inconvenient (or around the house), and I've never had anything but positive or curious comments. The one thing was that last week as we were waiting for our rental car to get straightened out the lady asked if "those carriers are safe." She was very polite, so I reassured her they were and showed how there was basically no way she could fall out, and in fact I feel she's in there much better than she would be in a BB. The thing that got to me though was the difference in perspective. As a materials and structural engineer, I would never look at a single, continuous piece of cloth and be more worried than with a standard carrier. Weak points come from seams and other discontinuities. How many carriers have been recalled because a strap wasn't attached properly so it could tear off and the baby could fall? It hadn't really occurred to me that others wouldn't necessarily know that simplicity is strength.


----------

